# Testing my signature



## CSB (Apr 27, 2010)

This is just a test....

I am trying to change my signature. When I first made a signature, I chose Park Avenue for the font and it was good. Then, it suddenly became super big but I didn't try and make it the proper size again until just now. Now I can't get it to be Park Avenue and it is not the way I want it to be but I'll have to make do.


----------



## geekette (Apr 28, 2010)

I think you passed.  Looks good to me.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2010)

Note that you can also see your signature, just by clicking on "User CP" and then "edit signature."


----------

